# How can i treat my moba frontosa?



## Thanusan (Dec 29, 2011)

hi guys, 
how can I treat this moba male? his eye still work, he can move the eye ball. he is very healthy and eating like pig. Whats the best med I can use for this injured male. can I mix some med in his food? 
thanks for you help in advance 
shawn

pic





other side


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Increased water changes will help lots. Twice weekly or enough to keep nitrates less than 10ppm. Melafix/Pimafix is a good preventative against infection. If it were my fish, I'd probably add daily drops of methylene blue for a few days however this involves removing the fish and using a dropper or q-tip to apply the MB directly and causes additional stress to the fish. It's also best if the fish is alone in a hospital tank for easier catching.
How long ago did this happen? What caused the injury?


----------



## Thanusan (Dec 29, 2011)

Iam guessing sharp rocks when dom male chase him. It's been like that week or 2. He can still see out of the eye, I can see him move the eye ball.


----------



## wortel87 (Apr 15, 2014)

His eye looks a little swollen? If there hasnt been any improvement i would treat with an antibiotic.


----------



## Thanusan (Dec 29, 2011)

His cut above the eye is healing. I use Epsom salt and I fed him seachem- metro mixed food. Hopefully he recover.


----------



## Thanusan (Dec 29, 2011)

Just wanted to update - the cut is fully healed. Eye is still a bit swollen. Will it go down?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Impossible to say, only time will tell.


----------

